# Bedford Track Day anyone??? AFTERNOON SESSION Sat Feb 24th



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

After mastering( :lol: ) Castle Combe and trying Brandshatch at the end of 2006, I fancy doing Bedford soon.

Anyone else up for it??

*When Saturday 24 February 2007 
Venue Bedford 
Circuit West circuit 
Day Format Open Pitlane 
Type Car Track Day 
Noise Limit 100db 
Price Â£159.00 per car & main driver 
Additional Drivers Â£1.00 each 
Passengers Â£1.00 each 
Instruction Available 
Extra info Free Tuition *

Kev


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Would love to Kev...But can't do Saturdays. Plus just spent 400 on new tyres. So i guess not the best thing to do.


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Kev, Bedford Autodrome I take it? http://www.bedfordautodrome.com/

Might be tempted 8) Gotta make use of these scuffed up track wheels which I've got fitted at the moment I promised myself I'd use in the near future!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Would love to Kev...But can't do Saturdays. Plus just spent 400 on new tyres. So i guess not the best thing to do.


You didn't keep the others for trackdays? :roll: :?


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

JayGemson said:


> Kev, Bedford Autodrome I take it? http://www.bedfordautodrome.com/
> 
> Might be tempted 8) Gotta make use of these scuffed up track wheels which I've got fitted at the moment I promised myself I'd use in the near future!


Jay

Can I tempt you to move to a definate???

Anyone else??


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Kev what are the run off areas like, I guess huge as it's an airfield


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Kev what are the run off areas like, I guess huge as it's an airfield


You will love it. Go for it. Yes the run offs are huge from what ive heard.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Would love to Kev...But can't do Saturdays. Plus just spent 400 on new tyres. So i guess not the best thing to do.
> ...


I forgot.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Kev what are the run off areas like, I guess huge as it's an airfield
> ...


Fancy it?

http://www.circuit-days.co.uk/attendees.php?TR_Selected_Session=&event_id=72&venue_id=11

Could even do just an afternoon session??

Event Name: Bedford Autodrome View Venue 
Event Date: 24th February 2007 
Event Time: 0900 - 1700 
Event Format: open pit lane 
Event Price: Â£89.00 (Morning Session) 
*Â£99.00(Afternoon Session) *
Â£159.00(All Day) 
Pit Garages: Â£20 to book in advance 
Itinerary: Signing On 7.30 
Briefing 8.30 
Start Driving 9.00 
Lunch 12.30 
Afternoon Signing On 12.30 
Afternoon Briefing 13.00 
Start Driving 13.30 
End Driving 17.00


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm booked in for the afternoon session 8)

Any other takers?


----------



## 180TT (Aug 4, 2003)

We are going there again on the 24th, not sure if we're taking the TT or this evo this time.

We were there last Saturday on the West circuit

Pop over and say hello, eithe a blue LHD TT (Sxx TTC) or a black Evo 8(xx53 HYW) Have to see if I'd had chance to sort the brakes out before we decide. Killed the pads and disk on the evo last saturday and did quater of a tank in 15 minutes.

And just to counter the myth, although Bedford is flat and fairly open there are still plenty of places to hit things, the grass has lots of drainage covers, and there is plenty of armco to hit to if you are silly. Just keep it on the black stuff.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

JayGemson said:


> I'm booked in for the afternoon session 8)
> 
> Any other takers?


Excellent!!!   

It will be really interesting to see how we both fare (loads of Porsche/Lotus/Scoobies on the list of attendees) plus the added bonus of modded V6 versus modded 225 (Part 2)

From Sept 2005 Solenteers Meet:



JayGemson said:


> TOP meet!!
> 
> Town quay was an excellent place to meet up initially, loads of parking and the docked Ferries against the setting sun are an impressive sight. As were the bar staff at the first place we drank :wink:
> 
> ...


Can't wait!

*ANYONE ELSE FANCY A FUN RELAXED, NON COMPETITIVE AFTERNOON? :wink: *


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

I reckon the "competition" that's already signed up should prove to make for an interesting afternoon. As you say, some Porkers, some Scoobys plus some other random rice. Bring it on!

I've posted a thread on the main forum and a couple of prior visitors of Bedford suggest it's particularly heavy on brakes and tires. Hope you're up for that Kev in your lardy cakes V6 :wink:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

180TT said:


> We are going there again on the 24th, not sure if we're taking the TT or this evo this time.
> 
> We were there last Saturday on the West circuit
> 
> ...


Will look out for you!

Best you bring the TT though :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Jay do you have a flux capacitor in your TT, as i see you have already been forward to July 2007 :wink:

Kev I'm still debating it (ie are me bollocks big enough and my wallet deep enough) :lol: :lol: will have a chat next Sunday


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

BAMTT said:


> Jay do you have a flux capacitor in your TT, as i see you have already been forward to July 2007 :wink:


 :lol: :lol: 

I was thinking of making up a flux capacitor for the big empty space in the back of my QS... :roll:

now let me see, what will i need... a bunch of neons, three cornflakes packets, some sticky backed plastic and pair of Val's old nickers.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi Guys

I am rather tempted. But I'm a bit wary of open pit sessions.....

Been looking at the Croft event on Sat 14th April. Croft is my favourite track on two wheels: it's got everything. The event has the advantage that it is split into novice, intermediate and advanced: something I really learnt to appreciate for bike trackdays. There are usually too many nutter wannabees in the intermdiates: I felt safer in the advanced groups, even if I was one of the slower advanced riders at the time 

Mark: as you've found this thread, does that mean you're tempted?

Dave


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

TThriller said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am rather tempted. But I'm a bit wary of open pit sessions.....
> 
> ...


mmmmm

I have the objective of 1 significant thing per month with the TT.....

Feb - Bedford
Mar - ????
Apri ????l
May - Isle of Man
June - Le Mans / Poole

Looks like MArch and April are still free.

Question is................ where is Croft?? :?

Brands last year was open pit and whilst you need to keep your wits about you, it was fun trying to keep up and/or out of the way of the others!! :lol:


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

KevtoTTy said:


> Question is................ where is Croft?? :?
> 
> Brands last year was open pit and whilst you need to keep your wits about you, it was fun trying to keep up and/or out of the way of the others!! :lol:


Croft is way ooop north, between Leeds and Middlesbrough.

What's so bad about an open pit lane anyway? :?


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

JayGemson said:


> What's so bad about an open pit lane anyway? :?


Nothing I'm worried about!!!

*ANY MORE TAKERS????? *

Looks like a nice mix of cars:

Audi (TT)
BMW (325i)
BMW (M5)
Caterham (Roadsport)
Ford (Fiesta ST)
Honda (Civic)
Honda (S2000)
Lotus (Elise)
Nissan (200sx S13)
Nissan (200SX)
Porsche (911 GT3)
Porsche (911)
Porsche (944 Turbo)
Porsche (997)
Renault (Clio V6)
Subaru (Impreza)
subaru (wrx)
Toyota (Corolla GTi)
Toyota (MR2)
VW (Golf GTI)

There are 3 TT's so far - surely someone else wants to do something more interesting than Ikea/BQ etc on a Saturday afternoon!!!

Kev


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Brilliant day out, cheers Kev! Besides some organisational c*ck ups with regards the briefing when we arrived that is. And when we did finally get out onto the circuit we got chucked straight onto the circuit right on the racing line of the braking point after the main straight :x

Besides that, once we'd slowly learnt the small West circuit it was great fun!! Plenty of hot metal there to play with which the TTs faired against very well indeed. A match for the Focus RS, Elise 111S and Evo 8 and gave the M3s some sport on the twistier sections. Very pleased with the handling balance of my TT with it's coilovers and R32 ARB setup. Changed direction very willingly, oversteer could be provoked but easily controlled with power which was great fun and very confidence inspiring. Brembo brakes didn't fade all day with all the abuse I could throw at them, faultless.

Didn't take many photos but got this one from the pit area:









Definitely be up for it again!! That is when I've replaced the front ARB drop link I knackered by clipping too many apex kerbs


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Excellent (and scary afternoon  )

Pictures courtesy of www.cannell.co.uk:


----------

